# Colorado Back Door Deer (sorta)



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you put in for a deer tag in Colorado this year you can go to the PREFERENCE POINT PAGE and see if you drew out your first choice if you know the number of points that you had last year. If your points are down to 0 then you drew your first choice, if you have another point then you didn't draw your first choice.

From what I understand moose, mountain goats, sheep, and bear are also up the same way.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would you want to support a state government that tramples on its citizen's rights? The best way to let the pot heads in Colorado know we do not support their political views is to stop visiting their fine state. Party on, dude!!!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I checked my deer tag and didn't draw my first choice (planned that) but I am still hoping that my intended second choice is drawn to get a point and a tag. Fingers and toes are crossed. 

Loke - I don't care if Colorado legalized pot or not. I don't live there so that's their deal. But if the chance of archery hunting a more healthy and abundant elk or deer herd is what you want to do, then CO is worth your (and my) consideration. From an application standpoint, I hope a lot of other hunters feel the same way you did and opted not to apply for the unit I did as my second choice. Let those kids down in Denver, Vail, Boulder, Aspen smoke their pot while I'll smoke a big buck/bull up in the mountains!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Loke was referencing how Colorado is handling access to guns. The pot head reference was just another jab. As a state, Colorado is not friendly those that choose to exercise their 2nd amendment rights. Of course, with the number of shootings in schools and theaters there, I can see why the uneducated on issues of guns, feel the way they do.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I got ya Gary, thanks for the insight. They've had more than enough mass shootings over there in CO, sadly so.


----------

